

jQuery 1.1.4 Released with Impressive Speed Improvements  - nickb
http://jquery.com/blog/2007/08/24/jquery-114-faster-more-tests-ready-for-12/

======
nickb
Anyone know of any jQuery v. Prototype comparisons?

------
jamongkad
Nice always been a faithful follower of Jquery.

------
vikram
That sounds good. I love jquery its so simple.

